# LibreOffice and locale



## Gates (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

I finis*he*d reinstalling ev*e*rything from source, and all went smoot*h*ly ex*c*ept that I can't start LibreOffice now.


```
[CMD]$ pkg_info | grep libreoffice[/CMD]
libreoffice-4.0.3   Full integrated office productivity suite
[CMD]$ libreoffice[/CMD]
I18N: Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
[CMD]$ locale[/CMD]
LANG=
LC_CTYPE="C"
LC_COLLATE="C"
LC_TIME="C"
LC_NUMERIC="C"
LC_MONETARY="C"
LC_MESSAGES="C"
LC_ALL=
[CMD]$ locale -a | grep en_US[/CMD]
en_US.ISO8859-1
en_US.ISO8859-15
en_US.US-ASCII
en_US.UTF-8
$
```

I tried to change locale *b*y modif*y*ing the .login_conf file. Now it is like this:


```
[CMD]$ libreoffice[/CMD]
[CMD]$ locale[/CMD]
LANG=en_US.ISO8859-15
LC_CTYPE="en_US.ISO8859-15"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.ISO8859-15"
LC_TIME="en_US.ISO8859-15"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.ISO8859-15"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.ISO8859-15"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.ISO8859-15"
LC_ALL=
$
```

Any suggestions how to proceed?


----------

